# Secret to a sucessfull bear bait, Bear sucker how-to



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

sooo, bear season in Idaho opens tomorrow, and I have had a few requests for this recipe so here it is, lots of pics that i dont want to remote host so it will be in multiple posts.....

So this is basically a huge piece of hard candy in a bucket!

What it will do is force a bear to stay on your bait, my experience is that they prefer the sucker to the rest of the bait, and they just cannot grab it and go. therefore they will become way comfortable with your bait site. This will also save your butt if you let the bait run dry, as the bears will still make the trip to the bait for the sucker even if everything else is dry. 

However it needs to be used as part of a bait, not the whole thing, i dont think it smells enough to attract bears, and im pretty sure it would be too hit and miss without some stinky stuff.

So below is a how-to, this is the cheapest easiest way i have found to do it.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

???


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

*What you need*

You will need;

-a steel container; its important to put it in something that you can leave in the woods, that will force the bears to lick it and not gnaw on it, it wont last a day without something sturdy to put it in. I like 3 gal steel buckets. 

-25lb bag of sugar.
-a gallon of Karo light corn syrup
-7 3oz packages of jello - avoid citrus flavors
-some imatation vanilla flavor - real would work better but would double the cost 
-a 5 ft piece of chain
-a large stock pot, the bigger the better, but the one in the pic is about the biggest a home stove can handle, if you were using a propane turkey fryer or camp chef you could do lots bigger


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

*starting the candy*

Step one; (remember these measurements are for what the pot will handle, dont go doubling unless you have double the size pot, or are planning on cleaning sticky stuff off of everything for months)

Mix: 

8 Cups sugar
3 Cups Karo syrup
2 Cups of water

into the stock pot and put on the burner at High

Stir, stir, stir, stir!

at first the mixture will be milky as the sugar has not gone into suspension yet.

Keep stiring, you HAVE to babysit the mixture until it boils!

Warning! as the candy comes to a boil it will try to boil over, doesnt matter how little you make it will make it out of the pot, you have to be actively stiring until it comes to a rolling boil. it helps to drop the burner temp about half way just as it starts to boil. then return it to HIGH as soon as the mix settles into a good boil. 

Once the candy is at boil it will turn clear, at this point QUIT stiring, dont stir any more till its time to add flavor. you can go on the step two while it boils down. 

Just one more warning, if this does boil over the candy mixture is VERY flammable, some may remember my thread last year about starting a kitchen fire..... :embara:


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

*Mix the flavor*

Ok so this flavor recipe is just what has worked for me, and its super cheap, you could use any kind of candy flavoring you wanted but it would be expensive.

Mix:

one package of jello
1/2 cup HOT water (i put it in the microwave for a bit, helps dissolve the jello)
a couple of splashes of vanilla flavor

into another container and stir till all the jello has disolved

mixing this stuff beforehand will insure that you will have clear, hard candy and not milky, crumbly candy.


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

*Now back to the candy pot*

by now your candy will have cooked down some.. but this takes a while, about 15 min on my stove/pot

the goal here is to boil the candy down to whats called "Hard Ball" stage, or if you have a candy thermometer cook till its 310-325 deg F (although if you actually have one of these, and didnt buy it to make bear bait... Man card please!)

what "Hard Ball" stage means is that when you drip some of the candy into cold water it will form hard, brittle strings. it is very important that you cook long enough, better too much than not enough. the strings must be brittle, very easy to break, if they are soft, or pliable at all.. cook longer!

you will notice the longer it cooks the thicker and more of an amber color it will become.


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

*Now add the flavor.*

now once you are darn good and sure its cooked long enough remove it from the heat and slowly pour your flavor mixture in. 

Be careful, this is a violent process as the water will boil out immediately and there is lots of steam. 

STIR!! you will see that it foams up again, stir till all of the air bubbles work themselves back out of the candy, you should have thick (warm honey) clear candy when your done

Note: you really dont have too much time after you take it off the heat, it needs to be stirred down quickly or it will start to harden.


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

*Last step*

ok, now put the length of chain into the bucket and and pour the mixture into your bucket, but remember its 300 deg and make sure on the first pour that the bucket is not sitting on your carpet or table, as the bottom of the bucket will soon be 300 deg as well! 

this will be your first pour, of seven total, let the candy harden before making another batch, if you have a chest freezer you can speed up this process. 

pic shows my sucker after 4 pours. (and my kiddo dunking the chain into a soft pour)


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

*cleanup and go kill a bear!*

now the only way i have found to clean the pot, and it is imperative that the pot be totally clean before starting another batch, is to just fill it up with water, and let it sit, this will take about as long as it takes your first pour to harden up. 

this takes some time but will make a HUGE difference, well worth the time and effort. One sucker will last a bait all season, had one bait site with 13 different bears on it, couldnt keep food in the barrel for more than one night, sucker lasted the whole time. 

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: now have some FUN!

bring on the questions, will be glad to help any way i can!


----------



## dpops211 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool idea! My season is starting may 1st, so that gives me a couple weeks to experiment with stuff like this. Plus, its still dumping snow and has snowed about 6" today! I cant wait any longer, bear baiting is so much fun!!! Good luck this year, and thanks for the instruction. Oh yea, really nice bear too.


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

No bears here in IL where I hunt but I went to canada and the guides up there said that a bear is a sucker for strawberry jelatin and cinnamon, I believe it my bait site was hit hard the first 2 days there and day 2 was just at the right time


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

What general area do you bait?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

great idea


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

popestev said:


> What general area do you bait?


still kind of up in the air this year, i just moved to pocatello, probably somewhere in 66A unless someone guides me elsewhere or wants to do a joint effort


----------



## RIPelk (Dec 18, 2009)

If only baiting were legal in Oregon.


----------



## tonnanitro (Jul 14, 2008)

why3zx said:


> still kind of up in the air this year, i just moved to pocatello, probably somewhere in 66A unless someone guides me elsewhere or wants to do a joint effort


I have never been on a bear hunt but would love to give it a try. I elk hunt 49 and know there are bears there as we have them on trailcam. I understand that tex creek has its share of decent bears. Any where north from there should have good bears as well.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

A friend of my brother inlaws was walking in to a bait site packing two bags of dog food on his shoulders. He was the 3rd of 4 guys going down the trail. Out of no where a bear comes tearing through the trees does a full body tackle takes the bag of dog food and runs off into the trees, leaving the guy sitting there looking very confused as to what had just happened. 

After telling me this story they could not understand why I was a little nervous packing two 40lb bags of dog food in on my shoulders while I was alone.


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

that would be something i would have to see!


----------



## godex003 (Feb 5, 2007)

popestev said:


> A friend of my brother inlaws was walking in to a bait site packing two bags of dog food on his shoulders. He was the 3rd of 4 guys going down the trail. Out of no where a bear comes tearing through the trees does a full body tackle takes the bag of dog food and runs off into the trees, leaving the guy sitting there looking very confused as to what had just happened.
> 
> After telling me this story they could not understand why I was a little nervous packing two 40lb bags of dog food in on my shoulders while I was alone.


They definitely don't hate dog food. Worked well for us.

Thanks for the tip on the sucker. Here in Minnesota we can't have buckets left out in the woods. Do you think a rope or two running through the sucker would work. Maybe a couple knots in the center of it?


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah, i imagine it would work fine, however i dont know if a bear would just chew it up quickly or not...


----------



## salthunter (Jun 6, 2009)

Ive been looking for a better recipe Thanks
Im headed to DI for a couple pans


Steve you still on,.. my girls want to hunt Maybe we could share baits I have 3 barrels,.. more barrles than I have money to keep full Were doing a later hunt
Im not a fan of bear meat,..my youngest just wants a bear, small is fine for her, my other daughter just wants something else to rub in guys face
Im still wired,.. I was planting the pit tonight


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

I just went through the process and came out with a consistency a little harder than jello. I found out I didnt get it up to a high enough temp. A good tip for people to realize is that it takes quite a while to get a temp reading out of the 210's. I almost gave up because I thought that was as hot as my stove was gonna get it, but with some good help from WyoBull, he alerted me that the temp will rise quickly once the water vaporizes....Im trying to perfect it since my buddy has a cabin outside cour d alene and we are planning a trip. (Not baiting in OR if thats what you were thinking)


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

it takes a while for sure to get to the hard ball stage, after a few batches you will almost be able to tell just by the way the candy looks while it is cooking.


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

Great thread!
Do you leave the bucket on?


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

yes, you want to force the bears to lick, dont want them to be able to get there teeth on it to gnaw away at it.


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

Great ideal! Thanks for sharing!!!!!! WOnder if it will work for hogs?


----------



## TXD (Jul 20, 2005)

i might have to try that for hogs.

it amazes me how people slam those that bait deer but baiting bears is ok? makes no sense.


----------



## adamsmith007 (Dec 29, 2008)

hardball15 said:


> I just went through the process and came out with a consistency a little harder than jello. I found out I didnt get it up to a high enough temp. A good tip for people to realize is that it takes quite a while to get a temp reading out of the 210's. I almost gave up because I thought that was as hot as my stove was gonna get it, but with some good help from WyoBull, he alerted me that the temp will rise quickly once the water vaporizes....Im trying to perfect it since my *buddy has a cabin outside cour d alene and we are planning a trip*. (Not baiting in OR if thats what you were thinking)


No need to come here to Coeur D' Alene...all the bears are gone :wink:

LOVE this thread! Im off to buy some sweet stuff and make me a 3 gallon sucker!


----------



## slickstalker (Sep 21, 2008)

They outlawed bait in WA as well but before that, I have a friend who was guiding bear hunts over bait, and one of his tricks was "jello powder", (raspberry preferred) or at least berry flavored. Just sprinkled over the bait sight so the wind could carry it. He swore by it and he had plenty of proof, (trophies to show for it).
The sucker looks like one of the best baits I've seen but I think the dry jello powder sprinkled around it would be the frosting on the cake.


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

they sure seem to like the jello flavor of these things, the jello powder idea is great tho! wonder if you could make a duster with cheese cloth or something, hung in a tree. i am looking for a better way to get some lasting scent distribution, right now i just hang carp up in a tree, but the bears sure seem more inclined to the sweet berry type flavors and scents during the spring, at least around here. I have had way better luck with popcorn soaked in some of my homemade syrup than i have had with dogfood.


----------



## adamsmith007 (Dec 29, 2008)

i got 3 of the 7 batches done tonight. THis is a lot of work! Great idea though! I will post pics when i got it all done.

P.S. Funny story...I decided to weld my chain to the bottom just in case (i have a tendency to go above and beyond and many times its overkill). Well one of the weld spots blew a small hole in the bottom of the bucket. I didn't think much of it and poured my first batch in. I came out into the garage 5 minutes later to lift the bucket into a larger bucket full of ice water to help speed up the cooling process. I tried lifting the bucket up and it was stuck to the garage floor! I thought that i had melted the thin bucket at first. Once i pulled a little harder i noticed a bunch of syrup had leaked through the small hole.

It soon became a mess as i tried to put the bucket into the ice water. I eventually just let it sit there and cool. THe next batch went much easier since the first had hardened and shut the hole.

I better shoot a brute after all this!!!!


----------



## adamsmith007 (Dec 29, 2008)

Did a couple more batches this morning, but i think your quantity of ingredients is off. I have two more batches to make but ran out of syrup. I got plenty of sugar left though. I'm about 3 inches away from the top of my bucket, so i might just call it good.


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

lets see it! yeah, that's as far as i go, about 2-3 inches from the top of the bucket, and to be honest 7 pours was a guess, i am only 4 through this one and the last couple years i didn't pay that much attention.


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

also, Adam, you must have a smaller bucket, because the pic is mine after 4 pours, so if your only in it 5 pours and your full, probably better!

so im sure you have a ton of sugar left over, thats ok, and that was the plan. 

on to step two. make s simple syrup our of just the sugar and water in the ratio from the recipe without the Karo sryup, basically just bring the sugar and water to a boil, cook for about 1 MINUTE, and let cool, add whatever flavor you want, more jello, more vanilla, whatever. super cheap, and now you can pour it all over you bait and coat the contents of the barrel with syrup.... the bears will track it all over the forest, leaving a little scent map for other bears to follow back to your broadhead!

another way i have made super cheap syrup, it to buy two liter bottles of the cheapest Dr Pepper imitation soda you can find, boil it WAY down, and add a couple cups of sugar, get about half gallon of syrup for 2$


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

finished my sucker last night, ended up with just the right amount of everything... 

Popped 55 gal of popcorn... Made a Gallon of syrup....

Now all i need is for about a foot less snow!!


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

How to bears treat the popcorn if it gets wet? (rain)


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

Got to reply to this so I can find it again this next fall.

Thanks for the good info.


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

hardball15 said:


> How to bears treat the popcorn if it gets wet? (rain)


i dont know, there is never any left when i get back to the bait site :wink: 
i go and get a 5 gallon jug of used grease from the nearest fast food joint and soak the popcorn in it, then top it off with some homemade syrup and stir.

the only bad thing about popcorn is that you will have some very happy rodent and bird life around you bait as well, but it takes the bears longer to eat, no grab and go.


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

ttt, 

so Adam how is the bait going up north??


----------



## 1steve7301 (May 27, 2010)

:thumbs_up Thanks for the great informtion on the hard candy sucker. My buddy and I bait in NH and were trying to figure a way that we could stretch out our rebaiting time and this should work great. Just as a main bait suggestion, last year we used granola for our bait and it was a huge success. It is easy to use, and the bears just love it. Good luck..........


----------



## salthunter (Jun 6, 2009)

bear working a sucker in a can 7lbs pf sugar
















sucker on the left side, hanging on tree


----------



## 1steve7301 (May 27, 2010)

Is he still alive???????????????


----------



## salthunter (Jun 6, 2009)

We hope so. The bait had been hit every night until last Sunday then nothing. A couple biologist working the same road system thought we were the only ones baiting in 5-6 miles.
He thought there was too much weekend traffic
Kind of a bummer the bear had been on the bait every eveing and moringi


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1steve7301 (May 27, 2010)

:sad:Yeh, that can do it while it is busy, but he should be back. When will you be hunting him, and what are you using for bait in your barrel?


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

I did something wrong..... It didn't harden up.


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

canadianarcher said:


> I did something wrong..... It didn't harden up.


Didnt cook it to a high enough temp. HAS to get to 300 degrees F or it will not harden completely. I made the mistake too. I thought it was as hot as it was gonna get, but if you cook it long enough, the water evaporates and the temp will climb. Get a glass of cold water, and if you drop a little in, and it hardens completely, cook it a few minutes longer and you are good to go.


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

Very cool, I may have to try that out next season, just took out my bait for this season. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

Made another batch yesterday...... Turned out great

Big Thanks for the recipe


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

I tried the recipe and it worked out great. The hardest part for me was waiting for the temp to get high enough. I thought a boil was a boil and that was as high as the temp could get. (wrong)


----------



## XxRAGEnHOYTxX (May 16, 2010)

Might try this next yr


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

does it require any refrigeration after the sucker is completely finished..??

(If I make it now will it still be ok in mid august??)


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

I didn't use any refrigeration on ours, but we were fighting snow to get in and get them up. I am going to make a couple more for my fall bait. It's like a giant jolly rancher...


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow, I may have to give this a try. I hunt in S.E. Oklahoma and we have a decent black bear population. In fact, they just opened a season on them last year. I just never knew what to bait with.

Should I use sardines to help attract them to the lick?


----------



## salthunter (Jun 6, 2009)

bl00dtrail said:


> does it require any refrigeration after the sucker is completely finished..??
> (If I make it now will it still be ok in mid august??)


I just checked on my suckers. 101 degrees yesterday

One was still plenty hard,..the other ozzed to the side of the can ( different batches) Im storing my suckers for next year,.. I do plan to add more flavor to the batch,.. both of the suckers we made only about 1-2lbs was licked out of each of them
Our June hunting got messed up, I was out of state for a couple weeks
Our bears must have followed the snow up. 
All three baits had been hit into the first week of June, We had popcorn in the barrels and lots of grease too The two baits they quit hitting completely
From what I saw generally the bears liked the popcorn on the ground and didnt work it as much in the barrel. One barrle was emptied out,... but there was also COB in that barrel over 2 weeks.
Next year Ill still use popcorn but add more wheat with molasses or COB, in the barrles , grease in a hole


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

glad to see some folks got some use out of this!!! 

to answer an eairler question, no there is no refridgeration needed at all, it is the same thing as the jolly ranchers, or any other hard candy for that matter, at the store. 

in fact mine is still sitting in my garage, along with the rest of my bait, i didnt even end up making it out to hunt this year, ended up buying a house that needed some work before we could move in, pretty much took up all of my bear season. 

good luck to everyone in the fall!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your awesome recipe...we are going to Canada in a few weeks and I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

my and my buddies made 3 full suckers yesterday.... we used a turkey fryer set-up and it was actually really simple. Heading to Canada with em in 2 weeks.....

p.s. I mixed some dog food into mine as it set-up....:thumbs_up


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok, I'm trying this for hogs. I think I'll add some corn and maybe some sweet feed to it. I'll do a batch with peanuts and peanut butter for deer. I wonder if I use a plastic bucket and coat the inside with lard, if it will slide out after it cools???


----------



## 1steve7301 (May 27, 2010)

I would be afraid that a plastic bucket would just melt when you pour in the boiling syrup, as it is very hot! May be a dangerous thing to do.


----------



## d3coy_duck (Apr 24, 2010)

1steve7301 said:


> :thumbs_up Thanks for the great informtion on the hard candy sucker. My buddy and I bait in NH and were trying to figure a way that we could stretch out our rebaiting time and this should work great. Just as a main bait suggestion, last year we used granola for our bait and it was a huge success. It is easy to use, and the bears just love it. Good luck..........


Thanks for posting this!!! I'm trying to figure out how to include peanut butter into this. :thumbs_up


----------



## 1steve7301 (May 27, 2010)

Peanut butter would probably make a great flavor for this. I will be making four suckers starting tomorrow. We can start baiting on Sept 1 here in NH and I plan on having a sucker at both of my baits, and my hunting partners also. I have decided to use raspberry gello for the flavoring of ours as we have lots of wild raspberry's growing in our clear cuts and the bears are use to feeding on them. I will let you know how we make out.


----------



## Blackhawkhunter (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I will give one of these a go in a couple of weeks.:thumbs_up


----------



## 1steve7301 (May 27, 2010)

Made two suckers today using a turkey fryer----as some have stated before, super easy and they smell great! The bears should love them. On another note, our "stink baits" that my buddy and I put together last week are really taking off!!!! The five gallon buckets they are in smell awfull, even though the lids are on tight and even taped on with duct tape! By the time we drill some holes in the sides of them and hang them at our bait sites next Wednesday, they should be really bad! Just what we need to get the attention of the bears in the area. :tongue:


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Made a sucker today in my turkey fryer pot. Worked great and wasnt hard to do. Did it on my elec cooktop. I might do one more small pour tomorrow to top off the bucket. Cant wait to try it out!


----------



## d3coy_duck (Apr 24, 2010)

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> Made a sucker today in my turkey fryer pot. Worked great and wasnt hard to do. Did it on my elec cooktop. I might do one more small pour tomorrow to top off the bucket. Cant wait to try it out!


I did a double batch today. I've already got bears hitting my bait & I want to do everything I can to keep them there til October. I usd a turkey fryer as well & the thermometer that came with it is great for getting it just right. I cooked mine to 325degrees & it is setting up perfect. Tomorrow I'll haul it up to the bait site. Thanks again for the recipe!


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

you guys are awesome, i wanna see some pics of how they are turning out! cant wait till we can put out fall baits around here.... .being as mine is still in my shop from spring....


----------



## BMA1974 (Feb 4, 2009)

Great idea, wish I would have found this sooner, our season starts in 2 days so I wont have a chance to try it this year, but next year for sure. Thanks


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

just wanted to say that me and my hunting buddies made 3 bear suckers before our Ontario hunt 3 weeks ago.... They got hit constantly and I have lots of trail cam pics of the bears hitting them. good tip thanks again!


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

Made one, and I have pics of bears laying there licking it for hours and hours. They licked it clean. I swear the one bear layer there all night, poor bugger's tounge must still be numb.... Lol. Next season I'm making two.


----------



## z27 (Dec 8, 2010)

i need to remember this thread,in a few months.is there any way to get the candy out of the bucket?


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

TTT for the impending spring bear hunt


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

We made 3 last year... all slightly different flavors and I literally have thousands of day/night pictures like this of nice bears abusing these suckers......
we used metal welding stub buckets.


----------



## MT Stringmusic (Mar 16, 2010)

This is a great idea. First time I have seen this done. No baiting in Montana, but Idaho is very close.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

3 pages and no one asked how it tastes? Looks good, can someone make me a green apple?


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

skynight said:


> 3 pages and no one asked how it tastes? Looks good, can someone make me a green apple?


They taste great, when my son helps me make them we always pour a few sucker molds full for him.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

In WI we are limited to 10 gallons total bait and can't use plastic, paper, metal, etc. for a container - just holes in the ground, stumps or hollow logs.

Any good ideas on a "container" to pour this sucker into? I'm thinking a smaller hollowed log?

thanks and happy hunting, dv


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

dustyvarmint said:


> In WI we are limited to 10 gallons total bait and can't use plastic, paper, metal, etc. for a container - just holes in the ground, stumps or hollow logs.
> 
> Any good ideas on a "container" to pour this sucker into? I'm thinking a smaller hollowed log?
> 
> thanks and happy hunting, dv


it might be too hot...but maybe something made of heavy plastic?? then cut the outside completely off leaving the candy and the chain


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

You can pour it into a log if you wanted, i use a wooden spoon to stir when im making it. the major problem with taking it out of the container is that if a bear can get his teeth on it.. it wont last a day, they will just chew it and eat it. could you find the right rock and pour into a depression or something?


----------



## salthunter (Jun 6, 2009)

skynight said:


> 3 pages and no one asked how it tastes? Looks good, can someone make me a green apple?


 We made strawberry,.. tasted like slighty burnt strawberry


----------



## coiloil37 (May 27, 2010)

It's that time of year again so.....


----------



## Northwoods svc (Dec 23, 2010)

adamsmith007 said:


> No need to come here to Coeur D' Alene...all the bears are gone :wink:
> 
> LOVE this thread! Im off to buy some sweet stuff and make me a 3 gallon sucker!


I agree nothin up here


----------



## mrsocks (Nov 2, 2009)

Excellent directions, thanks.
Your details were spot on (foaming in the beginning to rolling boil, same after adding jello)

For a frame of reference, using the qty specified, it made about a half gallon of this candy. I used a #2.5 metal pail from HD and it filled it up to the first indent ring. With the number of layers described, i was expecting it to be less. 

As for the 'Hard Ball' stage, at the temp this should be (300 or so) it's actually considered 'Hard Crack'. (my wife had a candy thermometer) 
It did take some time for the temp to start to rise, but once it did, it went fairly quickly. Took about 15 min to start going up, but then about 5-8 shoot up the last about 50 (i think) degrees.

So all in all, follow the directions and you'll be fine. 

Thanks again.

next is to finish my barrels.


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

Glad to see people are putting this to use!


----------



## mrsocks (Nov 2, 2009)

it's working!


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Had a guy in the archery shop say you can go to the abc store and get peppermint or raspberry snopes and put it in a spray bottle and mist it in the air.He said any bear that smells it is coming to you.Personally I have never tried it.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

inn


----------



## whitetailnut (Aug 19, 2005)

I just made this and pretty near killed my cat. Got the mixture way too hot and I thought the fire department was going to be nocking on my door. I realized it was getting smoky and my cat's ears were drooped over and he went and hid under the couch. I could barely breathe and now every window and door is open in my house. Good grief. Waited way too long too check the temperature.


----------



## coiloil37 (May 27, 2010)

whitetailnut said:


> I just made this and pretty near killed my cat. Got the mixture way too hot and I thought the fire department was going to be nocking on my door. I realized it was getting smoky and my cat's ears were drooped over and he went and hid under the couch. I could barely breathe and now every window and door is open in my house. Good grief. Waited way too long too check the temperature.


Better luck next time, he can't have more then 8 lives left. J/K

On a serious note this thing is the real deal, bears hardly notice the bait, they'd lay on the ground with their head in the bucket all night.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

I an going to have to try this...... does one think I can do it on the BBQ? What flavour is best. It might just be part of my DIY bear hunt thread that is coming up.


----------



## whitetailnut (Aug 19, 2005)

Got this down packed now. On my third mini sucker(made in large coffee cans).


----------



## Blackhawkhunter (Aug 31, 2009)

Sandilands said:


> I an going to have to try this...... does one think I can do it on the BBQ? What flavour is best. It might just be part of my DIY bear hunt thread that is coming up.


I did it on my BBQ, not a bad idea to do it outside anyway.
I used raspberry jello for mine, I just poured it into a stainless steel bowl from Walmart and drilled a hole in the lip. I used plastic coated wire to tie it to a tree. It worked great had bears in it every night.
When I made mine I put it outside to cool and had 3 mice stuck to it by morning, I think they had died from hypothermia. I left them in it figured they would be an extra little treat.


----------



## corey006 (Mar 7, 2003)

Best Bear bait bar NONE...is fremented red meat.

Deer, Elk, Moose scraps(if LEGAL). Beaver Carcass, Beef etc.

I put 10-15 pounds in rubbermaid container and seal it up tight....and leave outside IN safe location and after a couple of weeks...voila....you have one of the nastiest smelling baits.

That will bring the bears in...just be careful when you put it out...NOT to get any of the funk on yourself...ukey:

After they have found the bait anything will work...

Cover your bait site with used oil...

using this method I have had Bears hit my bait within a few hours....


----------



## SASKMUDDER (Jun 18, 2010)

Will be trying it out today


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

Rotten meat along w/ some good meat and grease from a local fryer works well. I did have good luck in Ontario in early spring using pike scraps.


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

I bowfish, so I always have carp in the freezer, hang a few in the trees to get the bears to the bait, sucker will keep them there!


----------



## hondo77 (Apr 13, 2012)

Is it legal to have these in Idaho? I'm curious because I wanted to try something similar a few years back and was told by the local F&G officer that you were only allowed one metal container per site and that was to be a maximum of 55 gallons. According to him I could not have a separate metal container (bucket) attached to a tree at the site. I think this is an awesome idea, especially because I only get to restock my bait sites on weekends. Thanks for the info.


----------



## rockfish77 (May 19, 2010)

thanks will be trying this soon


----------



## Bradkl (Jul 21, 2011)

hondo77 said:


> Is it legal to have these in Idaho? I'm curious because I wanted to try something similar a few years back and was told by the local F&G officer that you were only allowed one metal container per site and that was to be a maximum of 55 gallons. According to him I could not have a separate metal container (bucket) attached to a tree at the site. I think this is an awesome idea, especially because I only get to restock my bait sites on weekends. Thanks for the info.


You can only have one metal container no larger than 55gal. So it is legal if you only do this. I'm thinking of modifying my barrels by cutting and attaching a bucket into the barrel so it's all one piece. I have already made my plans for the spring hunt since it starts tomorrow but I'm doing this for the fall hunt for sure.


----------



## gutpilz (Oct 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## toxophilite #1 (Jun 25, 2012)

awsome, i'm definitely going to try this for this fall in maine :thumbs_up


----------



## gutpilz (Oct 3, 2008)

Wherein Maine are you hunting?


----------



## RaymondMillbrae (Sep 29, 2010)

Great thread.

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

Makin suckers! Thanks for the thread!!!!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

There really diggin the Popcorn i have been popping the last 2 Weeks,All they need is a Movie and there set,Grease,Popcorn and Lots of Slop,We have Bears everywhere this Summer again,Gonna be a Great first 2 Weeks of Fall bear season.Grizz


----------



## NCHunter14 (Jul 24, 2012)

Great thread. Good luck everyone. I'd like to see some more results from the sucker!


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Im gonna try this.


----------



## smitty55 (Nov 6, 2012)

Great thread guys tks . Just wondering how the results were for you guys this season ? Did you find that some flavors worked better than others ? Can't wait to try these up here in Ontario next year . Tks again . Cheers


----------



## tretch (Nov 30, 2010)

making my 1st sucker ever, awesome idea and great intructions. thx


----------



## primal-archery (Jun 25, 2011)

Neat idea


----------



## smitty55 (Nov 6, 2012)

TTT.
Great post why3zx. Tks for the info. A nice simple method of the few that are out there. Easy to modify for scents as well.'

I just got permission today again for two bear stands from the farmer up the road but I have to deliver this year as last year was a bust because I broke my back kinda last fall and we didn't score the season before for various reasons. I definitely want to try candy suckers this year. As is my nature I have some questions for you or anyone else that has made these sweet treats before. Tia.

I assume you can double/triple this recipe if your pot is big enough, like in a turkey fryer?
Its the water in the mix that causes the overboil until it settles down, just like a deep fryer. Do you think it would work if you cut the water way down and slowly heated it? Even for the jello powder you could blend it with hot corn syrup instead of water perhaps? You could make a bigger batch too that way.
Does rain degrade the hard candy much? Hmm... it might actually be good to have that sweet drip down the trunk of the tree. But I do want it to last a long time. Hmmm...
How about just attaching the pail to the tree at ground level? They can just lie there and lick away lol. Then any tree works anywhere.
Bears are amazingly strong. Has anyone lost their suckers by bears pulling their wire???

I'll probably think of a few more things later lol. Good luck to all bear hunters this fall. Cheers


----------



## CAPER (Feb 1, 2004)

This works amazing the bears love it!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

i am using fresh fruit this year,my best friend is a produce manager at a local grocery store.I get all the fruit they cant sell.Only thing is i have to peel the bannanas and cut the melons open.It is taking me roughly an hour every night after work just to cut and peel the fruit...I Wish the bears could learn to peel bananna's..:shade:...Grizz


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

I looked over the "bear sucker" thread yesterday or the day before. With so much natural feed in the woods this year, our baits aren't getting the attention they normally receive. I may have to resort to the sucker. 

Apples, raspberries, berries I can't name, anthills, grubs, oats, corn...we are awash in feed and the bears are being awful picky.


----------



## CAPER (Feb 1, 2004)

posco said:


> I looked over the "bear sucker" thread yesterday or the day before. With so much natural feed in the woods this year, our baits aren't getting the attention they normally receive. I may have to resort to the sucker.
> 
> Apples, raspberries, berries I can't name, anthills, grubs, oats, corn...we are awash in feed and the bears are being awful picky.


Lots of natural food here also. I put some yellow transparent apples out along with the sucker. They barely touched the apples but couldn't get enough of the sucker. I have to make another sucker but this time I will hang it so they can't dig it out with there claws and are forced to lick it.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

CAPER said:


> Lots of natural food here also. I put some yellow transparent apples out along with the sucker. They barely touched the apples but couldn't get enough of the sucker. I have to make another sucker but this time I will hang it so they can't dig it out with there claws and are forced to lick it.


Are they hitting it during shooting hours? The bears are hitting our baits but most of the activity is at night. Nothing along the line of competing for bait. Our season opens next Monday so I either have to do something really quick or wait for the natural feed to peter out. They'll start hitting them hard eventually.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> i am using fresh fruit this year,my best friend is a produce manager at a local grocery store.I get all the fruit they cant sell.Only thing is i have to peel the bannanas and cut the melons open.It is taking me roughly an hour every night after work just to cut and peel the fruit...I Wish the bears could learn to peel bananna's..:shade:...Grizz


Grizz , i used fruits last year as well to make scent spray attractant , mashed up , strained . I bet that juice would be awesome in bear suckers along with OP's recipe . Darn bees !!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

dorkbuck33 said:


> Grizz , i used fruits last year as well to make scent spray attractant , mashed up , strained . I bet that juice would be awesome in bear suckers along with OP's recipe . Darn bees !!


i am baiting it every night,i am getting 7 different bears hitting it.There is a Sow and 2 cubbies and 4 boars.a 200 lbs,2-275 lbs and a bigger boar pushing 400 Lbs..I am already spending 2 hours a night roughly with the cutting of the fruit and the drive to my camp to bait and back.Plus i am deadly allergic to bees,wasps,hornets and almost died when i was 26 from hitting a nest while wiper sniping..I aint making any spray with the juices..:shade:.Grizz


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Tag for later


----------



## CAPER (Feb 1, 2004)

posco said:


> Are they hitting it during shooting hours? The bears are hitting our baits but most of the activity is at night. Nothing along the line of competing for bait. Our season opens next Monday so I either have to do something really quick or wait for the natural feed to peter out. They'll start hitting them hard eventually.


Yes they are hitting it during shooting hours morning ,afternoon and evening and at night also they just can't get enough of it! Only problem is the season doesn't open for 3 weeks&#55357;&#56863;


----------



## CAPER (Feb 1, 2004)

The bears loved the last one so much I cooked up another one this evening. I got smart and did this one outside it's cooling as I type.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

CAPER said:


> Yes they are hitting it during shooting hours morning ,afternoon and evening and at night also they just can't get enough of it! Only problem is the season doesn't open for 3 weeks��


Mine opens next Monday. I've baited bear for a long time and this is the first time I've ever had bear show so little interest in my baits. We are awash in natural food this year and they are getting their fill on it. I don't know if I dare mention making suckers to my wife, she's about had it with the talk of bears. Do you UPS?


----------



## mudslinger64 (Aug 16, 2009)

Going to try this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickybarton (Jun 12, 2013)

I have tried this but my candy will get hard but slowly start to get soft can any one help me ?


----------



## Nolanoutdoors (May 3, 2009)

Here is my first attempt. rock hard.


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome stuff! Hopefully I can draw a tag next year and make this!!


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome stuff! Hopefully I can draw a tag next year and make this!!


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

rickybarton said:


> I have tried this but my candy will get hard but slowly start to get soft can any one help me ?


You didnt get the candy hot enough in the inital cook.


----------



## mrsocks (Nov 2, 2009)

Made a few of these this year and they work great. Bear there for an hour at a time a few times.


----------



## Whackinwolff (Oct 5, 2014)

Awesome, Gonna have to make one before this springs bait season. Been awhile since I setup a station.


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

Marked


----------



## IdahoGobbler (Apr 22, 2005)

Tagged


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

Bump


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the bumps guys. I was just going to look in the archives for this.


----------



## VTBowtechMafia (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks will try this in the fall !,


----------



## Blackhawkhunter (Aug 31, 2009)

They like it!


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been threatening to try this for three or four years now but still haven't gotten around to it. Some of the places we bait require canoeing to reach and we have a hard time accessing them more than once a week. This would be the answer to keeping them coming back when the bait barrel is empty. 

I'm gonna do it!


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

the thread that never dies!

Mine are currently chained to a tree, going to check the cam tomorrow


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Tagged for future reference.......great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

made one today and had a blast. i cut the batch size in half due to my spaghetti pot size. it took 4 batches to fill my paint can. i didnt read through the thread. i tried something a little different, dont know if its going to make any difference. i chopped up a pkg of bacon and stirred it at the end. 
real excited to see if it works this fall.


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

Can I do the whole batch at once with a turkey fryer? How long does it take to do the batch (1 pail worth)? How long does it take to cool? 
What quart size pail shoould I grab? 

I want to make one tomorrow (friday) then bring it out Sunday.


----------



## IDBluecat (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll bring this back to the top knowing that bear season is again right around the corner. I've used the suckers for several seasons and they have always worked for me as a supplement to my main bait and container. When I can't get into a bait site for several days or even up to a week, the bears always stay and play with the sucker and it really helps to keep them active at the site. 

For you guys in Idaho asking about having more than one container at a bait site, I've always had two containers at the site, one large barrel for the main bait and one for the sucker, both made out of metal and securely attached at the site. The thing that is imperative is that for each container, you have to have a bait tag on each container. This works great if you have a partner to hunt with so that you can each put a tag on one of the containers. Obviously run this by your local warden, but with a baiting tag on each "barrel" you have two bait sites sitting 5 feet apart from each other. If you hunt alone, then make a barrel with the sucker bucket incorporated into the bait barrel, making sure it's no larger than 55 gallons total.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Tagged it


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Subscribed...


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

could you just boil everything in the metal 5 gallon pail? and even double the size


----------



## Jerred44 (Jul 31, 2008)

anyone know how much u can do at once on a turkey fryer? double or triple what he recommends?


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Going to try this for sure


----------



## bullseye4 (Jan 28, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

RIPelk said:


> If only baiting were legal in Oregon. [/QUOT
> 
> Ah the good old days. I lived in Gresham for a few years.
> I baited them on the slopes of Mt Hood in the early 80s, when it was legal.
> Had very good success.


----------



## Ben XCR (Mar 24, 2016)

Bump for a good post and a question. Anyone ever use Kool-Aid instead of Jell-O for the flavoring? I was thinking of doing so but didn't want to screw up the recipe if it doesn't work the same for some reason.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

txd said:


> i might have to try that for hogs.
> 
> It amazes me how people slam those that bait deer but baiting bears is ok? Makes no sense.


lol, i was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

they passed 2 years ago here where we could bait for them with natural substances only. no processed foods, oils, sugars, salts, etc.
we really don't need any of that stuff, they love peanuts. the main problem we have is that we have a a fall season only, the days are shorter.
the things are so nocturnal, they are just like a giant ****, they move just like them here.


----------



## Brittdog (Jan 4, 2008)

Tag for future viewing.


----------



## Schanzer02 (Sep 1, 2016)

Has anyone tried this on pigs?


----------



## Schanzer02 (Sep 1, 2016)

Also how strong of chains are y'all using for black bear?


----------



## muleyfanatic (Jul 22, 2014)

Set one of these at my first ever bait last night. Thanks for the tip.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

I made one of these and used it in Alberta (where I live) only had one bear in the area but he LOVED this thing. He’d lay there for hours having a nap, wake up and go at it more.


----------



## Ashland Viper (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Usnailsak (Mar 5, 2021)

why3zx said:


> *starting the candy*
> 
> Step one; (remember these measurements are for what the pot will handle, dont go doubling unless you have double the size pot, or are planning on cleaning sticky stuff off of everything for months)
> 
> ...


----------



## Usnailsak (Mar 5, 2021)

hello
Dump question i never bear baiting before how do u hang the bucket? upside down? And how to hight from the ground?


----------

